# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Vendo Alfalfa (Forraje)

## raulmsc

Estimado Sres.; 
                Tengo aprox. 1 Ha. de alfalfa para venta en la ciudad de Pisco, cualquier inquietud  contactarse conmigo. 
Gracias  
Atte.
Sr. Raul 
Cel.  996241414 
RPM #998819195Temas similares: Venta de alfalfa deshidrata en fardos o pacas VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA Forraje para ganado siembra de alfalfa La reyna de las forrajeras: La alfalfa

----------

